# Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen



## Rannebert (5. November 2016)

Ich brauch hier mal den Rat erfahrener Rutenbauer.
Ein ungünstiger Wurf mit Geästkontakt hat mir heute an meiner Spinnrute die ersten beiden Ringe nach dem Spitzenring sauber mit dem Ringfuss aus der Wicklung gezogen. Wenn ich sie nun wieder einstecke, halten sie wieder recht ordentlich, die Tatsache, dass aber regelmässig ein FG-Knoten durch die Ringe läuft wird auf Dauer nicht von Vorteil sein. Auch wenn der Knoten klein und fein ist, ein wenig Belastung in die Richtung, in die die Ringe aus der Wicklung kommen ist häufig genug vorhanden.

Klar ist vermutlich, das sinnvollste wäre die Ringe wieder neu anbinden zu lassen. Aber da Garn und Lack ganz offensichtlich nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man die Ringe nicht mit ein wenig 2K-Epoxy quick und dirty wieder in die alte Wicklung einkleben kann. Denn die entstehenden Querkräfte sollte die Wicklung ja weiterhin problemlos verkraften.

Also ihr erfahrenen Rutenbauer, macht es einen wirklichen Unterschied, ob ich die Ringe nun wieder in ihre alte Postion klebe, und damit vermutlich auch den Fuss mit dem Blank verklebe, da die Dosierung und Positionierung von Kleber in der Wickelung nichts anderes zulässt? Oder ist eine Verklebung Ring-Blank komplett suboptimal aus belastungstechnischen Gründen? Komme ich nicht um neu wickeln lassen oder ein neues Spitzenteil organisieren umhin?

Ich hab bereits eine Anfrage im Thread zu Braunschweig und Umgebung gestellt, falls nur neu wickeln in Frage kommt, jemand eine Ahnung wer in der Region sowas für kleines Geld macht?


----------



## Maifliege (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Ich würde beide mit Sekundenkleber wieder einkleben...


----------



## angler1996 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

das würde ich nicht machen, je nach Sekundenkleber

 a) würde mich interessieren, was das für Ruten sind und b) für Ringe , besser eine Foto von den Ringfüßen

 Man kann das sicher wieder hinfrimeln, nur kann es dann eben auch zum unpassenden Zeitpunkt auseinander fliegen.
 Lass das richtig machen, oder fang an es selber zu machen,
 Das ist kein Hexenwerk, sorry falls Du das schon machst

 Gruß A


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Klar ist vermutlich, das sinnvollste wäre die Ringe wieder neu anbinden zu lassen.


Eindeutig ja, nur so wird es wirklich gut. 
Da sind sich eigentlich auch sofort alle einig ...



Rannebert schrieb:


> Aber da Garn und Lack ganz offensichtlich nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man die Ringe nicht mit ein wenig 2K-Epoxy quick und dirty wieder in die alte Wicklung einkleben kann.


Kann man, als Quick-Fix und Notbehelf. Sogar ein Klebeband kann reichen  
Aber bei den nächsten Gelegenheit wird sich sowas richtig auflösen.



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich hab bereits eine Anfrage im Thread zu Braunschweig und Umgebung gestellt, falls nur neu wickeln in Frage kommt, jemand eine Ahnung wer in der Region sowas für kleines Geld macht?


Vom Rutenbauforum her und ale ehemaliger Inhabitant aus der Region weiß ich, dass einige kundige Leute um den Braunschweiger Raum wohnen. Da kannste direkt fragen, wenn sonst nichts zieht.

Das Abmachen der alten Wicklungenist unbeliebt, vlt. lieste Dir das selber an und das Anwickeln ist dann wesentlich weniger Aufwand.


----------



## Purist (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Klar ist vermutlich, das sinnvollste wäre die Ringe wieder neu anbinden zu lassen. Aber da Garn und Lack ganz offensichtlich nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man die Ringe nicht mit ein wenig 2K-Epoxy quick und dirty wieder in die alte Wicklung einkleben kann. Denn die entstehenden Querkräfte sollte die Wicklung ja weiterhin problemlos verkraften.



Klar geht das. 2k Epoxy ist nichts anderes wie moderner Rutenbindungslack. Von anderen Klebern würde ich abraten.
Wenn der Ring dir aber danach regelmäßig wieder abkommt, würde ich ernsthaft über eine neue Bindung nachdenken, die kannst du auch selber machen.


----------



## Rannebert (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Sekundenkleber hätte ich sowieso 2K-Epoxy nicht vorziehen wollen.
Aber ich denke, um neuwickeln lassen komme ich nicht umhin, unter vernünftigem Licht zeigt sich dann doch, dass der Lack der Wicklungen einen mitbekommen hat und gesplittert ist.

Es handelt sich um eine EFFZETT Optimus Spin in 2.15m mit 7-25g, die allerdings qualitativ nichts dafür kann. Beim Auswurf  irgendwie die beiden Ringe der Rute über einen dünnen Ast gezogen, und das war dann genug. Hinterher hingen beide fröhlich klappernd auf der Schnur.

Bleibt halt noch die Frage nach jemandem in der Region Braunschweig, der sowas kann. Ich selber hab das bisher noch nicht versucht und auch das Material dazu nicht da.

Edit: Rutenbauform klingt erstmal nach einer guten Idee! Mal schauen.


----------



## angler1996 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

davon sollten 2 Ringe nicht rausgezogen werden, da hat einer zu locker gewickelt, m.E.
 wobei ich die Ringfüsse anschleifen würde, bevor ich neu wickle, die sehen recht massiv aus für so'n zarten Stock


----------



## Deep Down (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Sind das überhaupt Wicklungen oder "Hülsen"? Ich meine die Frage das ernst!

Unabhängig davon, Eoxy sollte helfen! Ich würde es so machen! Ich klebe damit die Ösen in die Jerks!


----------



## Rannebert (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sind das überhaupt Wicklungen oder "Hülsen"? Ich meine die Frage das ernst!
> 
> Unabhängig davon, Eoxy sollte helfen! Ich würde es so machen! Ich klebe damit die Ösen in die Jerks!



Sehr berechtigte Frage, die ich mir so in der Art auch schon gestellt hatte. Nur wusste ich nicht, dass man statt zu wickeln auch irgendwelche Hülsen benutzen kann. 
Wenn man es nämlich genau betrachtet, dann schaut es nicht wirklich nach gewickelt aus.


----------



## angler1996 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

sicher kann man mit 2k Ösen in Jerks kleben und die halten#h
Ich würde nur nicht 2 kleber mit einander mischen, das kann schief gehen, vorallem wenn daneben auch Risse in der Bindung sind, da dringt Wasser ein, das Ergebnis kennt Ihr alle

 Deep, Du baust doch keine Jerks aus gewickeltem Nylon plus Kleber, oder ist mir da was entgangen im Köderbau;-)))


----------



## zandertex (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

entferne die reste der wicklungen mit nem heißluftfön und mach neu,alles andre ...........wirst du dich nur drüber ärgern.
2 komponentenlack..........bitte nix mit secundenkleber.


----------



## Deep Down (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sicher kann man mit 2k Ösen in Jerks kleben und die halten#h
> Ich würde nur nicht 2 kleber mit einander mischen, das kann schief gehen, vorallem wenn daneben auch Risse in der Bindung sind, da dringt Wasser ein, das Ergebnis kennt Ihr alle
> 
> Deep, Du baust doch keine Jerks aus gewickeltem Nylon plus Kleber, oder ist mir da was entgangen im Köderbau;-)))



Alles ist denkbar! Bring mich nicht auf komische Ideen ich neige schnell zum Kopfkino und zur Umsetzung!

Also, wenn man ein dünnflüssiges Epoxy nimmt, dann dringt das eigentlich überall ein und schließt sämtliche Lücken und Hohlräume aus. Das Zeug zieht sogar entlang der Holzfasern tief ins Holz ein!
Ich würde es echt wagen!


----------



## Andal (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Vor allem die Wicklungen nicht mit einem Heißluftgerät entfernen. Das macht der dünne Blank nicht mit! Mit dem Cutter Messer und dann schön vorsichtig.


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Alles ist denkbar! Bring mich nicht auf komische Ideen ich neige schnell zum Kopfkino und zur Umsetzung!
> 
> Also, wenn man ein dünnflüssiges Epoxy nimmt, dann dringt das eigentlich überall ein und schließt sämtliche Lücken und Hohlräume aus. Das Zeug zieht sogar entlang der Holzfasern tief ins Holz ein!
> Ich würde es echt wagen!



mach ich doch gern:m
 Die Reparatur da kann man mit einfachen Mitteln selber 
 machen, der finanzielle Aufwand ist überschaubar, son klein Gebinde richtigen Rutenbaukleber (z.B. Flexcoat) zu hause zu haben kann nicht schaden, zur Not gibt's hier ein paar, die ihn da durchlotsen, dann ist die Reparatur richtig gemacht, so ok?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sind das überhaupt Wicklungen oder "Hülsen"? Ich meine die Frage das ernst!


Das wir nun öfter mal kommen, irgendwo müssen die ihre Einsparungen bei der Rutengesamtmontage ja her bekommen! :m (niedrigste Garnspannung)

Schade für die Fabrikation der Effzett Optimus, aber eigentlich hatte ich sowas schon erwartet angesichts von Rutenprodukt in der Hand, Marksituation und aufgerufenen Preis. 
Ist ja nicht so tragisch, läßt sich fixen wenn man es ordentlich aufarbeitet.


----------



## bombe20 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

ich stand vor selben problem und habe mich gegen das einkleben entschieden. ich habe den ring mit dünnem geflecht und einem kleinen streifen billigem gaffa provisorisch fixiert, so dass das provisorium hält, aber auch wieder sauber zu entfernen ist. in die raparatur geht die rute dann im nächsten jahr, während der schonzeit.


----------



## zokker (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Kleb die Dinger ein und gut ist. Gibt schöne Harz Spritzen.
Wer weiß ob deine Spitze nicht noch einen weg bekommen hat und sie dir dann irgendwann sowieso bricht. 
Bei so einem Einschlag, wenn die Ringe rausgerissen werden, kann ich mir das schon gut vorstellen.


----------



## Michael.S (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

So schwer ist es eigentlich garnicht einen Ring neu zu binden , ich habe das vor zig Jahren einmal gemacht und das hält immer noch , mangels Bindegarn habe ich normalen Zwirn verwendet und als Kleber Klarlack immer nach einer Wicklung Klarlack drauf , am Ende mehrfach mit Klarlack versiegeln , an deiner Stelle würde ich schwarzen Nagellack nehmen dann sieht man von der Wicklung nichts mehr


----------



## Rannebert (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Danke soweit für Tipps und Einschätzungen.
Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, die Ringe mit ein wenig 2k-Epoxy ersteinmal wieder einzukleben. Bis zum Beginn der Schonzeit werde ich die Rute weiter benutzen, da sollte sich dann irgendwann auch zeigen, ob der Blank einen mitbekommen hat. Ist risikobehaftet, anders werde ich das wohl aber nicht herausfinden. Äusserlich ist nämlich nichts am Blank zu erkennen.

Und bis dahin werde ich mich mit der Kunst der Ringwickelung vertraut machen, Material besorgen und dann wohl die Ringe komplett neu anbinden.

Andererseits haben noch weitere Hülsen/Wickelungen Risse inzwischen, die nicht von meinem Unvermögen herrufen. Da scheint das Ende des Ringfusses den Lack zu sprengen. Ich werde nebenbei damit mal meinen heissen Draht zu DAM nutzen und schauen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## zokker (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

RICHTIG!!!

Mach das erst mal provisorisch. 

Wirst sehen wie lange das hält.


----------



## Deep Down (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Es gibt Stimmen die diese Weitwurfringe durchaus skeptisch betrachten! 
Ich hatte mal ne Bushi in der Hand, bei der alle Ringwicklungen bei solchen Ringen deutlich hörbar "knackten"!


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Ist das nicht so, dass bei den meisten Stangenruten aus Zeit+ Kostengründen 1K Epoxy anstelle von 2-K Epoxy verwendet wird? Im RBF hatten wir da erst kürzlich das Thema warum man eig immer 2K nehmen soll bzw nimmt. Da kamen Stimmen auf, dass oftmals 1K weniger Dauerflexibilität hat als 2K und Wicklungen reissen bzw. Platzen. 

Ich hab schon auch die recht hohen KR-Ringe verbaut und bei keiner der beiden Ruten hab ich solche Risse in den Wicklungen.

PS: Auf dem letzten Bild hab ich mich gerade gewundert, was mit dem Blank passiert ist. Die Deckmatte ergibt ja schöne "Hügel".....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Wie Du schreibst, da lassen sich eklatante Qualitätsmängel erahnen .
Sowohl im Bindungsklebelack sowie schlappe Wickelspannung als auch mit dem Blank (Spitzenteil ganz vorne) an sich ...


----------



## Rannebert (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Die Welligkeit der Deckmatte scheint aber so gewollt zu sein, sonst ist das schon hart schlechte Arbeit. 
Ich vergleich das die Tage mal mit anderen Ruten aus der Serie, wie es dort aussieht, aber scheinbar wurde hier wirklich, besonders an der Ringverklebung gespart, um einen sonst tollen Blank mit einem ordentlichen Preis auf den Markt bringen zu können.

Ich mag den Blank ja schon gerne...


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Das ist einfach nur das Finish vom Blank. Mal ist das Ergebnis besser -  mal schlechter  Sollte der Aktion aber jetzt sooo viel zusetzen. Ist halt kein Luxus Blank.... sonst würde der Preis ganz anders aussehen.

Schade dass du so weit weg wohnst - ich muss nxt Woche ein Spitzenteil einer Nitro FX neu wickeln (aber mit bischen mehr Bling Bling dabei) - da muss ich aber auch schwarz wickeln und lackieren. Hätte ich die beiden Ringe schnell mit gemacht.... 

Das ist im Grunde alles ganz easy gemacht - aber wer keinen lackiermotor daheim hat dreht sich per Hand halt nen Wolf...


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Die Welligkeit der Deckmatte scheint aber so gewollt zu sein, .
> 
> Ich mag den Blank ja schon gerne...



Jep, da ist noch mal ne Kreuzwicklung Kohlefaser drüber gewickelt, am dem Kreuzungspunkten gibt's dann Buckel, da die Bänder recht breit sind.
Wenn Dir der Blank gefällt ist doch alles gut und was da wirklich verbaut ist, wer will das wissen?
Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

@Rannebert
Wie groß ist denn der Durchmesser des Blanks auf dem Bild #19 ?
Sowas kann stark vergrößert schon sehr täuschen ...


----------



## Rannebert (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Kalte Füsse vom suchen des Messschiebers im Keller...
Auf dem Bild in Post #19 hat der Blank gemittelt 6 Millimeter, bei den ersten Bildern von den ausgerissenen Ringen sind es nur noch ~2mm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2016)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Danke, dann ist die Überhohung der Wellen schon klar!

Im Finish und Oberfläche der Blanks erlauben sich immer mehr Hersteller bis in die hohen Preisregionen hinein (500€ Lesath PG) doch schon Ablieferungen, die vor einiger Zeit noch undenkbar waren. Da mußte noch spiegelglatt und sorgsam lackiert und poliert einfach sein.


----------



## Hechtler11 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

@Rannenbert:

Der Riss in der Zierwicklung ist völlig normal.
Herr Weckesser erklärt in einem Video auch, warum das passiert. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99pDbfT5Nkk&t=145s


----------



## Weißtanne (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

)Mein Gott so eine Wicklung kostet in meinem Fachgeschäft 7,50 Euro.Da stimmt dann die Farbe der Wicklung incl.Zierfäden, die Ringe sind anständig in der Flucht etc.Da lohnt sich der Aufwand gerade als Anfänger ganz und gar nicht.Und alles Ankleben ist nur gehuddel,womöglich schwächst du dabei sogar den Blank wenn den Kleber an einer Stelle zu Hart ist und in der Aktion punktgenau zu viel Druck kommt und dann Krack.(Alles schon erlebt)
@Andal  das Anwärmen der alten Wicklung erleichtert das Lösen ungemein.Ich darf natürlich nicht meinen Fön auf 600 Grad stellen,dann habe ich eine mindestens 3 teilige Rute.Manche Wicklungen sind so hart , da ist ein Abrutschen meiner Cutter oder sonstigen Klinge nicht unwarscheinlich.Vorsichtig anwärmen ist sehr hilfreich.Den Spitzenring löst du auch in dem du ihn anwärmst und manchmal sogar richtig heiß machen musst ,zum Abziehen.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Ich kenne keinen Angelladen (egal wie groß) die mir noch nen Ring anwickeln.... und schon gar nicht wenn ne Zierwicklung drann kommt....


----------



## bombe20 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

das kommt ganz auf die fähigkeiten und den interessen des personals an. in meinem laden des vertrauens geht das. mit zierwicklung! sind halt alles gestandene ossis um die 50 jahre, welche die mangelwirtschaft am eigenen leib erfahren haben. bei den jungen burschen von askari hier am ort, werde ich nach dieser dienstleistung gar nicht erst fragen brauchen.


----------



## Weißtanne (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Ringe aus der Wicklung gezogen*

Zugegeben nicht jedes Fachgeschäft ist in der Lage diese Arbeiten auszuführen. Doch haben viele Geschäfte Einkaufsgemeinschaften und dadurch die Möglichkeit zumindest eine Adresse zu vermitteln,alternativ dazu in den zahlreichen Rutenbauforen nach Adressen in der Nähe fragen.Mal eben einen Ring wickeln und "lakieren" dazu gehört schon etwas mehr als nur den Faden zu kaufen drumzudrehen und Rutenlack draufzukleistern.


----------

